# CURE IT !



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

The best way to cure your dp/dr are these :-
1. have good amount of sleep ( very important )
2. have vitamin b in your diet such as eggs etc.
3. believe in yourself ( believe that you can recover ) / positive thinking
4. be relaxed and dont get too excited or depressed for something
5. keep away from directly watching to the light ( it can make dp/dr worse in some cases )
6. taking medicens in not recommended they can have harmful side effects
7. try to concentrate more on your work and forget about the dp/dr you have.


----------



## Hot Dog Water (Dec 27, 2011)

sorry... but no


----------



## Klacker (Jun 24, 2012)

Awesome thnx harsha luv ya


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

DONT


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

DO


----------



## Harsha (Jun 6, 2012)

DRUGS


----------

